
Show HN: Rate Your Politicians and Compare Candidates - jldev
https://www.politicianreport.org
======
alexmingoia
1\. What is the purpose of rating legislators? A minority necessarily opposes
each legislator, since they voted against them. A Republican likely won’t be
happy with a Democrat, and vice-versa. Ratings don’t track voting, do they? An
example is Nancy Pelosi, where she is consistently elected with a large
district majority yet her rating is low. But if ratings did track voting, they
would just reflect the party majority of a district (a legislator from 90%
Democrat district would have better rating than one from 60% Democrat
district).

2\. How do you verify the rating is from someone in the correct district?

3\. What API are you using for data?

4\. You may already be aware, but zip codes don’t map 1-to-1 with districts.
IIRC about 10% of zip codes match more than one district, so a full street
address is needed to match the correct district.

------
countbackula
The site is no longer active

